# Trying out for the swim team



## Stars (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm going to be trying out for my university's swim team in the near future. The problem with this is: I've never actually been part of a swim team in my life. I almost tried out when I was a freshman in high school, but I decided against it for some reason. 

I think I'm pretty good at swimming. I remember in P.E. when I was a senior, we had a swimming race to see who could complete the most laps in the quickest time (our grade was dependent on it) and I came in 2nd out of a class of about 25, scoring an A. Granted, I believe I was also older by about 2 years than most of the students in the class. If I went out for regular laps, I could really be something else.

Still, I'm intimidated because I'm a late starter and a n00b. Should I just skip to a sports forum or are there actually some people here who can help me with sound & universal advice for situations like these?


----------



## plzNthx (Sep 19, 2009)

i was on a swim team since i was 8, all the way up till senior year of high school. when i got to college, i wanted to join the team, but i was intimidated by the long hours, and i was excited about having a life outside of swim for the first time.

as to being part of a swim team: there's nothing like it. one bad flip turn and your nose is in their armpit. you're in the pool working your arse off for yourself but in case trouble loves company, there's always someone jumping into frigid water before you and gasping into the wall right after. it's a special, weird bond. the beautiful thing about being a "late starter" is that you'll drop time really quickly. it sounds like you've got natural talent, and having so much to work on actually benefits you.

i'd say definitely go for it! and if you have any more questions lemme know. :happy:


----------



## Stars (Jul 23, 2009)

I thank you for responding, but I regret to inform you that I discovered like 2 hrs. after posting this that my university doesn't even HAVE a male swim & dive team since 1999! It's female only. It's the only university in the entire state that doesn't have a male team either. How sexist is that? I wonder if a letter to the athletics department would change this. Let's get some testosterone flowing in that pool! 

Oh well, guess I'll do cross country, second choice.


----------

